# Does this give anybody any ideas for things to make



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.fastcoexist.com/3026064/buy-this-50-block-of-wood-to-remind-you-to-stop-buying-so-much-stuff?partner=newsletter


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

It's fair to say we can "make" anything. However making something that someone will "buy" is something else entirely.

This is a good example of marketing.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

You got my (cynical) point exactly!

Howard


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

SPAM


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

A year to refine the concept?

Like PT Barnum said there is one born every minute.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

I have come to terms with my addiction to over-consumption.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I just kept shaking my head while reading that article. I'm still kinda speechless.
.
.
Except to say,
.
.
Not "SPAM", Dark. It's a link to an article. But thanks for checking in.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

It's a shame to say that I know some people who would probably buy the darn thing and be proud that they did.

If you need to buy something to remind yourself to stop buying so much stuff it's probably time for some soul-searching.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

That would be a stellar first commission. Here would be your sell to the buyer…

"Well this piece is very intricate and could involve as many as 6 to 7 power tools that I do not currently have. I'll tell you what, I will give you the labor portion of this commission for free, and all you have to do is pay for the tools and the wood. The estimate is $15000. That may seems steep, but you will have an everlasting memento of how to remember your place on this planet. Inner peace will be yours because of this black rectangular prism."

They agree. You get a helical head planer, a helical head jointer, a 5 hp cabinet saw, a brand new router, a drum sander, a random orbital sander, and an 8 foot piece of 12/4 ebony (offcut of course, it's recycling). They get inner peace. Sounds like a good plan to me…


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

You think this is bad, when iPhones were still pretty new, there was an app called something like "I'm rich". It was just a glowing jewel icon, nothing more. The price tag? $1000. The sad part? It sold 10 or 15 before Apple took it down.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Why not go ahead and carve, "Why Did I Buy This?", on the front of the block. That might add something to it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like a pet block as an upgrade to the pet rock. IIRC, pet rocks also sold pretty well back in the day.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

pet block made me chuckle.

I bet you don't get the full effect until you have company over and you brag about what you paid for the thing.


----------

